
Shindig: An event discovery app built with Meteor.js, React.js, and Neo4j - chetcorcos
https://medium.com/@chetcorcos/shindig-an-event-discovery-app-built-with-meteor-js-react-js-and-neo4j-602afb483ae6#.r1vou558l
======
lucidpaper
Very excited to review some of the Meteor packages used in this project!

------
Communitivity
Looks nice. I'd suggest a rename though, due to Apache Shindig.

~~~
chetcorcos
crap. well, I guess I'm committed at this point. lol

------
jsimkin
Well done! Looks like an awesome app :)

~~~
chetcorcos
Thanks!

------
rsx
That's so cool!!

------
trenthegs
Fantastic app

------
zrobin16
Awesome app

------
trenthegs
Great app.

------
samcorcos
Sweet!

